# How do you put a picture ....



## FutureBroadwayStar

How do u put a picture under your username?
Also How do you put a picture(s) in your signature?

I would appreciate anyones help!


----------



## LisaTx

Welcome to the DIS FutureBroadwayStar. 

The picture under you name is called an avatar.  To add one, go to your user cp at the top of the page, then click on edit options.  Go all of the way to the bottom of the page.  Click on the change avatar button and follow the directions.

To add a picture to your signature, follow this link and click on Dan's clipart primer. 

If you have any more questions, just shout.


----------



## FutureBroadwayStar

thanks alot!


----------



## goofy33

Testing


----------



## floridaminnie

I either don't have or couldn't find my avatar butoon. ?!?!?!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Hi    Press the user cp at the top of the page, then go to EDIT OPTiONS  Its there at the bottom of the list!  Let me know if you find it or if you need more help!


----------



## floridaminnie

I went under User Cp, I went to edit profile, I go to the bottom...and it's not there.  I have Bio, Location, Interest, Occupation, gender...it then has two buttons  summit modif. and clear fields.  the only other things on the bottom of my edit page are contact us and the web address.  Am I looking in the right place?


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Edit Options NOT Edit Profile! Good luck let me know!


----------



## croach

Just testing


----------



## Lainy67

test


----------



## Beast

Sorry.  Only testing.


----------



## Maridw

How do you put a custom avatar under your name?  I can do a regular one, but how can I make one more personal?


----------



## disneyberry

not sure if i should post as a new topic, but my custom avatar is gone.  it's not loading at all, there is just a broken image. 

i noticed that other users' avatars are also having the same problem. 
i'm assuming this is all the users who made custom avatars. 

can anyone reply with an update as to if this is a temporary problem, when it might be fixed, or if there is something specific users have to do in order to fix their custom avatars?

thanks.


----------



## TDS373X

now lets see what this looks like


----------



## TDS373X

well


----------



## blahs4

Lisa TX

I can't get Dans Clipart Primer link to work.  Is there another way to add a pic??


----------



## Mom2Princesses

Avatar test


----------



## Paula H

test


----------



## Favorite Auntie

I can't get the clip art to work either???


----------



## dclwdwlover

I can't get into Dan's site either.
I want to put a picture (not my own - one from a Mickey site) on - something like Sdoane & MomPoppins has - in that area of my posts.

HELP, Please!


----------



## dclwdwlover

Boy I hope I didn't screw up my whole signature...


----------



## girlsx2

just testing to see if it worked!!


----------



## mom42860




----------



## hunnypotmama

I think I got my avatar to work.

Now how do you put a pic under your signature?  Dan's clipart didn't open for me.

hunnypotmama


----------



## hunnypotmama

test


----------



## hunnypotmama

test again


----------



## mom42860

test


----------



## mom42860

test


----------



## NavyDotz

test


----------



## Pooh93

test


----------



## Sandy51

test


----------



## Sandy51




----------



## Michelina

test


----------



## pattyT

Dan's link didn't work for me either!
 

Help


----------



## geffric

test test


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

<font color=navy>In going through some of the links for the pics ... I think some of you aren't putting the whole address.

Whenever I put a pic in a post, I put the url address up in the address field to make sure it's the right one, and then when I verify that it is, I right-click and copy the whole address.

I noticed some don't have the file extension (.jpg or .gif, etc), and some didn't have the http:// at the beginning.  Please try again, and if they still aren't working, put the address in the post so one of us can try & help you out.

Happy Friday


----------



## TCPluto

[


----------



## mytmouse

http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Snowwhite/pics/grumpy66.gif


Could somebody help me get this picture added to my signature, thanks.


NEVER MIND!!!!!


----------



## Dopey'swife

Would someone be so kind and put the above pic as my avatar?

Your help is very much appreciated.

Respectfully,


Dopey'swife


----------



## Dan Murphy

I think this is the link that Lisa posted earlier on in this thread.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?threadid=320681


----------



## IlluminationsUK

testing avatar


----------



## vcasey

test


----------



## scduckman

So what did happen to my avatar?  I don't think it was too large.


----------



## LisaTx

scduckman, if you are referring to the red x in your signature, the site it was stored at is no longer active.


----------



## threeboysmom

testing


----------



## treehugger




----------



## dairyou

I tried to use my own photo and it says that it has to be 100 x 100 pixals... what should i do now?

Thanks!

Deb


----------



## lilallybean

test


----------



## LisaTx

Deb, if you post it here, we can see if it's possible to make it small enough for an avatar.


----------



## palmtreegirl

test


----------



## disneybred

test
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## cats7494

file:///C:/Snowflake%20Yahtzee.JPG


----------



## Dan Murphy

cats7494, check my reply on my clipart thread.


----------



## LBurg93

test


----------



## pyrxtc

can u see my pic?


----------



## Dan Murphy

pyrxtc, I do not think you can link to msn.  Give www.imagestation.com a look.


----------



## senecabeach

Hello!!

Sorry to bother you...but...

Can you tell me how to add a "custom" avatar??

I already have a pic on photobucket, as Caskbill suggested on another post and would like to make it an avatar.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

That function still seems to be busted since the board upgrade a few months back.


----------



## offtheice

huh ?


----------



## offtheice

imgC:\Documents and Settings\TOM  REED\My Documents\My Pictures\12_25_2004img


----------



## offtheice

LisaTx said:
			
		

> Welcome to the DIS FutureBroadwayStar.
> 
> The picture under you name is called an avatar.  To add one, go to your user cp at the top of the page, then click on edit options.  Go all of the way to the bottom of the page.  Click on the change avatar button and follow the directions.
> 
> To add a picture to your signature, follow this link and click on Dan's clipart primer.
> 
> If you have any more questions, just shout.



Hey lisa. I went to edit options and i dont have any buttons on there  that say change avatar..


----------



## Toni300z

Its not working for me neither. I would like to add a custom avatar.


----------



## Caskbill

Toni300z said:
			
		

> Its not working for me neither. I would like to add a custom avatar.


The custom avatar feature is not currently working.  This is a result of the recent board changeover.  There is no projected date as to when this feature will become available.


----------



## marv

testing


----------



## marv

testing


----------



## marv

testing


----------



## Caskbill

marv said:
			
		

>


Marv, you're trying to link to a photo on your own computer's C: drive.  You can't do that.  You need to put the photo out on a server somewhere and then put a link to that.

Also, please don't do your testing in this forum.  You should use the "TEST BOARD" forum for that purpose.

If you need help feel free to ask.


----------



## marv

Hi caskvill
Yes i now no that i have to put photos onto web which i now have but ime still having problems with a photo showing in the signiture. 
I have asked for help on the tecnical support but maybe a language for the iliterate for computers would be helpful for me


----------



## Caskbill

I see you have a ticker.  You put a photo in the same way.  You need the URL address for the photo itself.  It will look something like this:

HTTP://ServerName/AccountName/PhotoID.jpg

In almost all cases your photo will be a jpeg photo so the address will end in .jpg

Notice it's the URL for the photo itself, not the web site where the photo is located.  To get the URL of the photo, go to the web site which has your photo.  Right click on your photo and then click on properties.  One of the things you'll see is the address.  That's what you want to copy.

Go to edit your signature, and paste the URL address there.  Then select the entire address line from HTTP through jpg by clicking and dragging over it to turn the whole thing blue.

Then go to the format controls.  You'll see a little yellow looking one with a small mountain scene.  Click that.  It will put the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags around your photo.  It should then appear in your signature.

Sorry for some of the use of technical terms, but they're all pretty simple really.  Just think of URL as being an internet address, jpg as a type of photo format, and  stands for image, which is what a photo is.

Post back if you need more help.


----------



## marv

Notice it's the URL for the photo itself, not the web site where the photo is located.  To get the URL of the photo, go to the web site which has your photo.  Right click on your photo and then click on properties.  One of the things you'll see is the address.  That's what you want to copy.


I have right clicked on photo but it doesn't show properties. I must be doing something wrong


----------



## TurnR@TheMouseHouse

Test1


----------



## xraydave

Thank you for this thread! Finally got it right!!!


----------



## MickeyCrazed

test.


----------



## ashleydoc

test

this has not worked


----------



## ashleydoc

testing again


----------



## Caskbill

Notice:

*A reminder for ALL Users*

*Please put all your Test Posts on the TEST BOARD*

The Technical Support Forum is a place to get help from the Tech Support volunteers.

Thanks


----------



## Angel16

This is a test


----------



## Dopey420

test


----------



## Dopey420

test


----------



## Dopey420




----------



## Dopey420

test


----------



## kellymouse




----------



## deba

testing


----------



## deba

trying again


----------



## Tinky

testy


----------



## ntengwall




----------



## jeankeri

Caskbill, For custom avatars, does the administrator enable that privledge (sp) after a certain number of posts, or does the poster need to be a certain age?  My DS9 recently joined the boards and does not have the custom avatar option in his user CP.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## Dan Murphy

jeankeri, last I heard from Bill, a few days ago, he was out of town.  You might send him a PM (link below) so he sees it when he returns.  This thread may not near the top of page one then.

As to your question, I never heard of it not being available, age or # of posts, but in case it is posts, have him get to over 10 posts (that is the number in order to post links, etc), see if that fixes it.



http://130.94.75.33/member.php?u=18721


----------



## jeankeri

How do i attach a jpeg to my custom avatar or sig?


----------



## Dan Murphy

See if my post here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1359157 helps, jeankeri. 

Also, maybe make sure to read Bill's sticky on signature guidelines, above on this board, so as to make sure they don't whack you on your signature.


----------



## jeankeri

Dan, Thanks for your quick responses.  As you can see, I haven't had time to add to my siggy yet, but now I have hope  .


----------



## cmamacruise

testing


----------



## SydSim

is the custom avator still unavailable? I'm having difficult. It keeps sayng something about upload not done

Ok, when I retrieve my avatar from my pictures, it isn't in the correct format, I guess. It's saying something like C:\documents, etc.

How do I get it into the right format?


----------



## gretrieverlove

Caskbill said:


> The custom avatar feature is not currently working.  This is a result of the recent board changeover.  There is no projected date as to when this feature will become available.


is it availible now?!


----------



## seth101

i got it now


----------



## seth101

gfhtrhtytry


----------



## mjcarrier

Test


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

mjcarrier said:


> Test



Tests go on the test board, please read the stickies

 to the Dis!

Also, this thread is 7 years old...


----------



## Nancy for Disney

This is just a test. What I really want to do is had add a pretty link to my Trip report. How do I do that?


----------



## happysmyly

thank you all for the help in getting this - hopefully it worked...


----------



## Missypyxi

Trying to get this pic down under 3.9 KB.. I'm quite savvy with photoshop but apparently not enough to be able to figure out how to get my file size down... already moved the slider all the way down to 2 on quality and it still isn't helping. Any advice?






Edit: Huh.. nevermind. Looks like it worked. Sorry to bug ya!


----------



## kayemgi

My custom avatar won't load. I don't understand it. I cannot get it below 3.9k, and I'm pretty photoshop savvy. That's a crazy low size. It IS only 100x100 pixels and 18k. I KNOW my previous custom avatar was 103k. What's going on?


----------



## 3mama3

Can anyone tell me if there is a way to add an avatar from an iPad? Sorry if this is posted somewhere, I'm not very tech-y!


----------



## rtfelt

This post/sticky is WAY out of date.


----------



## GillylovesDuffy

kayemgi said:


> My custom avatar won't load. I don't understand it. I cannot get it below 3.9k, and I'm pretty photoshop savvy. That's a crazy low size. It IS only 100x100 pixels and 18k. I KNOW my previous custom avatar was 103k. What's going on?



I can't figure this out either. I even tried making my image black and white and it was still too big! By the time I got it under 3.9K, nothing was even discernible anymore. :/


----------



## Hillbeans

Test


----------

